# camo tape or duracoat your gun ?



## coonman (Jul 31, 2008)

thinking about dura coating my AR15 for coyote hunting. I have the white and black cammo tape on it now. tape seems to work good, only cost $ 15.00. dura coat will run 275.00 if i pay some one. what your thoughts ? also maybe you could show some pictures of of camo guns. really interested what you guys have for camo guns in ND,SD,MT. thanks. marty


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Marty this is the same gun I had on the range last weekend wrapped in camoform.


----------



## coonman (Jul 31, 2008)

nice gun and camo. looks like you use the camo tape too. i think i will leave the black whihte camo on the AR15 ( 243 cal. ) and go with the brush color on the 223 for fall hunting. thanks for showing your gun. marty


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'd say duracote. But just buy the paint and do it yourself. It isn't that hard. I have ceraKote on mine.

It's fun if you're artistic. 

xdeano


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

xdeano.. coonman here . emailing from my home account. what color did you duracoat your gun ? could you post a picture ? i am not sure what would be the best camo pattern for fall hunting. i would say white camo would work in all areas of ND,SD,MT from Dec 1 tell snow melts. just wondering what would be a good pattern from Oct 1 tell it snows. thanks. coonman.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

In the past i've done a lot of different colors. OD green, tan, black, light brown and dark brown will give you most of the colors that you're looking for.

All you need is an airbrush, tape and a bit of patients oh and time.

I'll post a pic when I get a chance.

White for the winter and for the falls, you could use a light tan undercoat with streaks of green and browns and you should be good.

It depends on where you go too. If you're out in the badlands where it's dry then use more tans and browns. If you're over by fargo use more greens.

Then for winter just a quick spray of white, don't over do it. Then come spring you can get some orange stripper to take off the white and you're good to go again.

xdeano


----------



## coonman (Jul 31, 2008)

thanks for the tips. marty


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Why spend $200+ when a couple cans of krylon cost $5?

If you dont like it, strip it back down and start over, your only out a few bucks and an hour or two.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

That's another route for you cconman, and a dang good one to. It is cheap and easy. That is all I ever use to do was the cheap walmart/menards paint. It works good. Spray it on and if you want to take it off it'll come off, or just spray over it. After a season you'll have scratches and wear spots, just do a touch up. easy. Any one can do it.

xdeano


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'll admit I did not do the paint on this rifle. It was done by GA Precision. It came as a custom build.

But having said that, It would be very easy to duplicate this design.

xdeano


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

nice camo gun. marty/coonman


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

I'd say duracoat over tape. I've seen what happens when moisture gets inside the tape. Here is a link to my desert camo rifle I duracoated. The stuff is super easy to spray, but you definitely need to do it in a well ventilated area. The kits include more than enough duracoat to do a whole rifle and are reasonably priced.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=70818


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

http://www.rahoffer.com/18401.html

Best yet and reasonable!


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

LeviM said:


> Marty this is the same gun I had on the range last weekend wrapped in camoform.


Hey levi, if you take off the tape, does it leave any residue behind?


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Jmnhunter said:


> LeviM said:
> 
> 
> > Marty this is the same gun I had on the range last weekend wrapped in camoform.
> ...


Its not a tape its a wrap, so to answer your question no. I like camo form because I can switch color patterns in the fall, winter, summer. I am not stuck with one color. I have never had moisture problems yet, I have been using the product for 5 years now.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

ever have problems of it coming off in the field? I like this idea... :beer:


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

and can you reuse it like it says under the description?


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

here is a cheap idea that I used last year. I was looking for something on here about camo and somewhere in a thread I found something about vet wrap. I found mine at a Shiptons Big R store. But any vet/livestock place should sell it. It was like $2-3 a roll. One roll covered almost my whole rifle. Its a wrap, not a tape so there is no residue left behind, never had a problem of it falling off. And they have a bunch of different colors.


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

so when you guys say duracote is that a paint that you put on with a airbrush


----------

